

Stop telling me to travel in my twenties - kamakazizuru
http://thoughtcatalog.com/2013/stop-telling-me-to-travel-in-my-20s/

======
flingbob
Is this some kind of weird way to brag about all places author has been and
people she's had sex with? I don't get it.

------
dev360
Have a kid or two and tell me that with a straight face.

~~~
dagw
I have a 3 year old and over the past 9 month we've made 4 (admittedly
shorter) trips to 5 counties and it went far smoother than I'd ever dared
hope.

I'll be the first to admit that I thought my traveling days where behind me
(or at least put on hold for a couple of decades) when my daughter was born,
and I was absolutely terrified before setting off on our first trip together,
but it not only works, but was actually fun. Sure it's very different from
traveling child free and there are many things you cannot (or at least should
not) do, but at it's core it's still traveling and it's still a great
experience.

